# DWs first - Porsche Panamera 4s by Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just thought I would share a few pics of this awesome machine :doublesho 4.8 V8 :thumb:

Its my customes new daily driver and I must say that in the flesh its a stunning car :thumb:

The car was booked for a Zaino AIO and a Z8 wipe over.


















































































Hope you liked the pics :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work, and i agree they are good looking in the flesh. Not too fussed on the wheels though! For a car that's worth £80k+ they look like something that you'd put on a £35k boxster!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Nice work, and i agree they are good looking in the flesh. Not to fussed on the wheels though! For a car that's worth £80k+ they look like something that you'd put on a £35k boxster!


It came with 20s but the owner swapped to 19s as the ride quality is better on 19s :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome Robbie, truly magic


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

I love them!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning :argie: have seen one at the nec and they look so much better in person nice one bud


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

p.s any engine pics?


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

nice job robbie - another porsche to add to the list.....:thumb:

less of the boxster jibes mr morgan....


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Agree on the wheels, but owner preference i suppose, I like this car, I know it gets a lot of stick, i like the console controls, they are kinda styles on a mobile phones keys, remind me of that expensive phone, vertu


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks nice, not keen on the shape but its growing on me, 

Also there is some mud on the accelerator pedal base in second pic, zorst could do with a tidy up too 




(sorry dude you deserved that one after the other day )


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Love the back view, love the front view.... side on??? Not sure. Didn't even notice the wheels though until it was mentioned. That sat nav is to die for! Lovely!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Nice work, and i agree they are good looking in the flesh. Not to fussed on the wheels though! For a car that's worth £80k+ they look like something that you'd put on a £35k boxster!


I was gonna say exactly the same thing! They look naff. lol

Nice detail. I like 'em.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Looks nice, not keen on the shape but its growing on me,
> 
> Also there is some mud on the accelerator pedal base in second pic, zorst could do with a tidy up too
> 
> (sorry dude you deserved that one after the other day )


:lol: didnt do the interior and the exhaust is like the F430 not chrome


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

quite like these cars now, not on those wheels though tbh...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice car, nice job and nice house too .

Loving the Panamera in the flesh theres a few round my time I see it but ats way I see on my way to and from work.

One already needs your services, its is a sorry state already, black exhausts and brown tires. Looks like a sales reps Mondeo every time I see it but at least its getting used


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Not my cup of tea but each to their own.

Good work though Robbie.


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

What a beuty !! good job


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> :lol: didnt do the interior and the exhaust is like the F430 not chrome


Im only playing with you Robbie  :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Im only playing with you Robbie  :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Now im going to eat humble pie.

Firstly nice work and thanks for posting :thumb:

Secondly and the humble pie session. I really didn't like these at all but having a good look at these pictures it actually looks ok


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Robbie, when I first saw one of these up close I couldnt beleive how big they was....


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice, umm.... key.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work. :thumb: 

Wheels are way too small though IMO.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely bit of kit.

The sat nav is nice, does it do the 3D landmark view like the Audi MMI 3G?

Anyone else spy the Polo-esque wiper and light stalks? Straight out of a Volkswagen i reckon


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Interior looks a nice place to be.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Hunt said:


> Interior looks a nice place to be.


Star ship enterprise :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW, what a stunning machine! Hell of a road presence :thumb:


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

the first time i sen these cars i didnt really like them but the more i see them the more i like them.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice Robbie
Cracking looking car and finish.
Gordon.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Trist said:


> WOW, what a stunning machine! Hell of a road presence :thumb:


Very true :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice work sir. Not a fan of the car though, interior's ok but the exterior is fugly:thumb:



KennyC said:


> Nice, umm.... key.


Think you'll find the key shape is the profile of the car viewed side on


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Stunning car!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

tom_k said:


> p.s any engine pics?


Ill see if I can get some tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

these are growing on me - looks very nice


----------



## brian245 (Nov 20, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> these are growing on me - looks very nice


Same for me, I did not like the look initially but seem to be changing my mind


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

just cant warm to these at all just something about them 

theres also a hell of alot of buttons to mess about with


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Still not warmed to the Panamera yet.

The inside looks nice as does the key profile (albeit a bit on the big side).

Need to see a few more maybe.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have seen one in the flesh, it came up behind me and the front end is gorgeous, he then overtook me and I can't say the same about the rear end


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

lovely job... wheels look gash... suppose its for comfort with those big balloon tires!!


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

welldone mate nice work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I am the same as most that when I first saw it on paper I didnt like it too much but up close I love it.

Robbie


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

it looks rubbish in photos - saw one up close the other day....stunning. as for the buttons, its a porsche thing at the moment, you really have to read the manual....which is about an inch thick.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> Think you'll find the key shape is the profile of the car viewed side on


Check you out............

Nice job there Robbie on a serious 'marmite' motor, good old VAG............:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice one Robbie, although this customer's "other new toy" will put this one to shame methinks.. :car: :thumb:

Alex


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Nice one Robbie, although this customer's "other new toy" will put this one to shame methinks.. :car: :thumb:
> 
> Alex


You mean the one I have in my unit now :doublesho the 6.0L V8 :doublesho

Oh now that is a beast :argie:

Robbie


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw one of these for the the first time the other day (killing ten mins at a dealership) and they do look much better in the metal than they do in photos. What the photos don't prepare you for is just how BIG it is - sure is a Mama..! Still like them a lot though :thumb:


----------



## Bish (Aug 28, 2007)

Great job and lovley car Robbie.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

mmmm like that a lot, the center console looks great, cool key fob looks a comfy place to be & in the right colour too 

Baz


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Auto Detox said:


> mmmm like that a lot, the center console looks great, cool key fob looks a comfy place to be & in the right colour too
> 
> Baz


When your sat in it it just feels right if you know what I mean :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

yetizone said:


> I saw one of these for the the first time the other day (killing ten mins at a dealership) and they do look much better in the metal than they do in photos. What the photos don't prepare you for is just how BIG it is - sure is a Mama..! Still like them a lot though :thumb:


Your not wrong this car is huge :doublesho


----------

